

Variadic.js - A JavaScript library for expressive variadic functions - willurd
https://github.com/willurd/variadic.js

======
elclanrs
Looks like a nice library, but I'm not in love with the syntax; I find it a
bit confusing TBH... But it packs some nice features, specially the validation
and precendece awareness. A simple overloading helper works for my needs
though, ie:
[https://gist.github.com/elclanrs/8515458](https://gist.github.com/elclanrs/8515458)

~~~
willurd
Thanks for the feedback! If you have any ideas about how you would change the
syntax, I'd love to hear them.

And that overloading helper function is cool :)

